# Turkey Day Menu in the Dogg Pound



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Cornish Hen stuffed with cornbread stuffing with dried cherries, raisins and currants soaked in Jim Beam and maple flavored sausage. Sweet potato casserole with raisins and pineapple and Red Velvet Cake for desert. Boos Dogg is makin the usual turkey and stuffing.


----------



## fishhook54 (Oct 2, 2009)

hmmm tastegood


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

I forgot, I also made deer chops and chipped deer. I marinated them in OJ, brown sugar, garlic powder, onion powder, lemon pepper and Worchestershire sauce. Sauted them in clarified butter.


----------

